# my 3 baby oscars



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

My 3 babies..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice O's-


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Have fun growing them !


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice lil oscars. they are gonna be great as they grow


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Thank you guys


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Cute lil guys, lets see how long you keep these.


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Feefa said:


> Cute lil guys, lets see how long you keep these.


Thanks....but was that last comment really neccessary? I keep my fish for a really long time and when they get to big they go to a friends pond. You sound like a pure idiot.
-Alex


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Better be carefull, this isnt aquaventure kid.

This your stock from early this year

*Sun Catfish, Tinfoil Barb, Silverdollar, Pictus Cat, Bala Shark, Jardini Arowana, Plecos, RTCXTSN. Lima Shovelnoses,Pictus Cats

*I believe its changed quite a bit so hence my comment.


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Feefa said:


> Better be carefull, this isnt aquaventure kid.
> 
> This your stock from early this year
> 
> ...


Hey brother before you go warning anyone, you need to take a chill pill. Oh and that stocklist was like in the summer of 2008... A YEAR AGO..WHERE THE HELL DO YOU GOT EARLER THIS YEAR???? I had them In the begining of Jan. then I traded my fish to a member with a pond...why is that a problem? Am I not supposed to do that? I think you should stop worrying about me brother and worry more about your self. Don't take it out on me because my staff decided to ban you.
Alex


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Exactly the begining of Jan is earlier this year.

Your staff are a bunch of idiots and you're just a dumb kid.

Slow down son this isnt aquaventure where you can go beyond the toilet bowl.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

^^^


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Feefa said:


> Your staff are a bunch of idiots and you're just a dumb kid.
> Your staff??? The site is nothing but a bunch of kids being led around by some big headed mods.
> Too bad they kicked me and the others off so soon we were just starting to have fun lol
> We would have taught you guys a thing or two about fish keeping
> ...


Yeah I am a dumb kid huh?? Yeah, no wonder why you got kicked out.... YOU WERE POSTING PORN AND RATED R STUFF...... on Aquaventures. P-FURY MODS watch out he might did it here. You old f*ck!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Alex 22 said:


> Your staff are a bunch of idiots and you're just a dumb kid.
> Your staff??? The site is nothing but a bunch of kids being led around by some big headed mods.
> Too bad they kicked me and the others off so soon we were just starting to have fun lol
> We would have taught you guys a thing or two about fish keeping
> ...


Yeah I am a dumb kid huh?? Yeah, no wonder why you got kicked out.... YOU WERE POSTING PORN AND RATED R STUFF...... on Aquaventures. P-FURY MODS watch out he might did it here. You old f*ck!
[/quote]
That was the plan all along son, but how did I post porn if I was suspended when it happened? Best get your facts straight before you start calling people names and acusing them of sh*t.

Your dad should smack those glasses off your face after all the stuff you pulled on the net with nate. You got alot to learn and you're gonna learn it very soon.

So you managed to get yourself kicked off of cichlid madness????
Better be careful or they might ban you from here too.

Nuff said I'm done with you.


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Feefa said:


> Your staff are a bunch of idiots and you're just a dumb kid.
> Your staff??? The site is nothing but a bunch of kids being led around by some big headed mods.
> Too bad they kicked me and the others off so soon we were just starting to have fun lol
> We would have taught you guys a thing or two about fish keeping
> ...


Yeah I am a dumb kid huh?? Yeah, no wonder why you got kicked out.... YOU WERE POSTING PORN AND RATED R STUFF...... on Aquaventures. P-FURY MODS watch out he might did it here. You old f*ck!
[/quote]
That was the plan all along son, but how did I post porn if I was suspended when it happened? Best get your facts straight before you start calling people names and acusing them of sh*t.

Your dad should smack those glasses off your face after all the stuff you pulled on the net with nate. You got alot to learn and you're gonna learn it very soon.

So you managed to get yourself kicked off of cichlid madness????
Better be careful or they might ban you from here too.

Nuff said I'm done with you.
[/quote]
Oh no more excuses from you. Tim and the other staff showed me the thread you made with porn before you were suspened so stop making bull sh*t stories. And you should mind your own business when it involves me and nate. We solved our problems. yeah I am going to learn it soon, huh?? I am not even scared. I should slap you in the face..you deserve. You get involved in other people's business in which you shouldn't belong. Oh yeah, sorry ain't happening punk. I'm done with you..


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Enough of this, reported

I'll deal with him in pm's


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

I reported you first..h


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

Alex 22 said:


> I reported you first..h


LMAO what is this 9th grade??


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

more like 3rd


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I hate to hear he say she say sh*t/unless he say she say she on my dick!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Feefa your out of line here, I checked out aquaventures and its pretty awesome- lots of good information. The guys there should keep up the good work.

By the way Alex 22 I love your Oscars, but get some better decor man!


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

^^


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

x3


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

As i said before. this kid is gonna get a kicking in the real world if he has this sort of shitty attitude. i saw the thread in cichlid madness, that was some real bad attitude from you.you came accross as a right whiny sh*t

anywho try to keep your f*cking cool Alex and stop pissing people off. you already have a really bad rep amongst the members. youd do well to shutup and keep your head down for awhile and dont be such a loser.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Alex 22 said:


> Your staff are a bunch of idiots and you're just a dumb kid.
> Your staff??? The site is nothing but a bunch of kids being led around by some big headed mods.
> Too bad they kicked me and the others off so soon we were just starting to have fun lol
> We would have taught you guys a thing or two about fish keeping
> ...


Yeah I am a dumb kid huh?? Yeah, no wonder why you got kicked out.... YOU WERE POSTING PORN AND RATED R STUFF...... on Aquaventures. P-FURY MODS watch out he might did it here. You old f*ck!
[/quote]

Feefa you dog you!







Oh nice oscars by the way.


----------



## killzkayz (Jun 27, 2009)

Nice Os.


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

E-THUG said:


> Feefa your out of line here, I checked out aquaventures and its pretty awesome- lots of good information. The guys there should keep up the good work.
> 
> By the way Alex 22 I love your Oscars, but get some better decor man!


Thank you!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

E-THUG said:


> Nice Os.


Ah isnt that precious


----------



## killzkayz (Jun 27, 2009)

Feefa said:


> Nice Os.


Ah isnt that precious








[/quote]

hmmm?


----------



## killzkayz (Jun 27, 2009)

Feefa said:


> Feefa your out of line here, I checked out aquaventures and its pretty awesome- lots of good information. The guys there should keep up the good work.
> 
> By the way Alex 22 I love your Oscars, but get some better decor man!


You're the worst Porn man ever
They must be loving all the free publicity/advertising for the site lol
[/quote]

Free publicity? Hell I don't know how you guys heard about my site, I assume is was Alex, the site is still in it's beta process we haven't even officially opened. But I wake up one day and my staff say they just had to delete 57 images of porn? That kinda pisses me off.

And Alex please stop asking me too back you up in all of your affairs... It's not my business what piss matches you end up getting yourself into... I've already backed you up like a 1000 and one times on MFK and AV.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

KillzKayZ said:


> Feefa your out of line here, I checked out aquaventures and its pretty awesome- lots of good information. The guys there should keep up the good work.
> 
> By the way Alex 22 I love your Oscars, but get some better decor man!


You're the worst Porn man ever
They must be loving all the free publicity/advertising for the site lol
[/quote]

Free publicity? Hell I don't know how you guys heard about my site, I assume is was Alex, the site is still in it's beta process we haven't even officially opened. But I wake up one day and my staff say they just had to delete 57 images of porn? That kinda pisses me off.

And Alex just shut up and stop asking me too back you up in a piss matches you get yourself in... I'm tired with the sh*t your giving my site.
[/quote]
Wow this starting to turn into a regular soap opera lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

Ja said:


> Feefa your out of line here, I checked out aquaventures and its pretty awesome- lots of good information. The guys there should keep up the good work.
> 
> By the way Alex 22 I love your Oscars, but get some better decor man!


You're the worst Porn man ever
They must be loving all the free publicity/advertising for the site lol
[/quote]

Free publicity? Hell I don't know how you guys heard about my site, I assume is was Alex, the site is still in it's beta process we haven't even officially opened. But I wake up one day and my staff say they just had to delete 57 images of porn? That kinda pisses me off.

And Alex just shut up and stop asking me too back you up in a piss matches you get yourself in... I'm tired with the sh*t your giving my site.
[/quote]
Wow this starting to turn into a regular soap opera lol.
[/quote]

Hahaha I heard about it but I had to see it for myself. Priceless


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh snap! Alex just got owned yet again









You know what they say any publicity is good publicity...Usually lol

Hey dude why the hell are you so quick to ban people from your site,
you gotta give people a chance to speak their minds or you;re never gonna keep any members.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Feefa said:


> Oh snap! Alex just got owned yet again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2... a big x2!!

I got banned before i even posted









I was really looking forward to browsing through the forum and sharing some pics of my fish and what not. And all of a sudden i see BANNED. Whats that all about? you're gonna get no members doing stuff like that.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

KillzKayZ said:


> Feefa your out of line here, I checked out aquaventures and its pretty awesome- lots of good information. The guys there should keep up the good work.
> 
> By the way Alex 22 I love your Oscars, but get some better decor man!


You're the worst Porn man ever
They must be loving all the free publicity/advertising for the site lol
[/quote]

Free publicity? Hell I don't know how you guys heard about my site, I assume is was Alex, the site is still in it's beta process we haven't even officially opened. But I wake up one day and my staff say they just had to delete 57 images of porn? That kinda pisses me off.

And Alex please stop asking me too back you up in all of your affairs... It's not my business what piss matches you end up getting yourself into... I've already backed you up like a 1000 and one times on MFK and AV.
[/quote]

Hey man.
why do you keep backing him up? the reason he gets into piss matches is because of his attitude and his bullshitting. hes gotta learn to grow up. if you keep backing him up it just makes him look worse and brings a bad rep on you too. gotta leave him to his own devices so he can learn to deal with people on his own without rubbing people up the wrong way. he sets himself up for it.

anyway, hope you have great sucess with you site


----------



## killzkayz (Jun 27, 2009)

Apologies.... i'd be glad to reinstate ya...(not sure your username?) we had a some shitbag posting porn and i was tired of dealing with his rereggs...



Trigger lover said:


> Hey man.
> why do you keep backing him up? the reason he gets into piss matches is because of his attitude and his bullshitting. hes gotta learn to grow up. if you keep backing him up it just makes him look worse and brings a bad rep on you too. gotta leave him to his own devices so he can learn to deal with people on his own without rubbing people up the wrong way. he sets himself up for it.
> 
> anyway, hope you have great sucess with you site


So true... but he has done a lot for me in the past. but i'm done dealing with his bullsh*t...


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

KillzKayZ said:


> Apologies.... i'd be glad to reinstate ya...(not sure your username?) we had a some shitbag posting porn and i was tired of dealing with his rereggs...


My name was Dovii16 and I was banned for posting about Alex's nate situation and am now blocked from see the site at all.

Reinstating of some of us may actually now be a good thing for your site, if you choose to do so? And remember if anyone gets out of line again they could always be banned again.

What do you think Killz? By the way it was Bottemfeeder that delt with me he's on a mod power trip if you ask me.

What do you say pfurians, should we be reinstated and if so we should be able to advertise p'fury on there in our sigs


----------



## killzkayz (Jun 27, 2009)

I will reinstate ya dovii16... i don't think that was the reason for your ban though bud. Anyways. Your good with me now.

Signiture advertising is allowed now, btw.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

KillzKayZ said:


> Hey man.
> why do you keep backing him up? the reason he gets into piss matches is because of his attitude and his bullshitting. hes gotta learn to grow up. if you keep backing him up it just makes him look worse and brings a bad rep on you too. gotta leave him to his own devices so he can learn to deal with people on his own without rubbing people up the wrong way. he sets himself up for it.
> 
> anyway, hope you have great sucess with you site


So true... *but he has done a lot for me in the past*. but i'm done dealing with his bullsh*t...
[/quote]

please excuse my noseyness but how has this kid helped you in the past exactly? unless he has saved your life or set your website up for free i dont really see how a 15 year old kid with a bad attitude helped you out so much you feel you need to back him up
anyway i do hope you will stop backing him up. some of his cocky/whiny attitude comes from the fact he feels he can call on you all the time.

also from what i hear you need to sort out the mods on your site.supposed to be a place to share info and experiences about our wonderful hobby. if you got sh*t mods your site will never take off


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Very cool Kilzkayz, I will see ya there


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Drama







.....Feefa did you pm him the nutsack pic LOLOLOLOLOL!!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

cobrafox46 said:


> Drama
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I only save that for people I really dont like


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

KillzKayZ said:


> Hey man.
> why do you keep backing him up? the reason he gets into piss matches is because of his attitude and his bullshitting. hes gotta learn to grow up. if you keep backing him up it just makes him look worse and brings a bad rep on you too. gotta leave him to his own devices so he can learn to deal with people on his own without rubbing people up the wrong way. he sets himself up for it.
> 
> anyway, hope you have great sucess with you site


So true... but he has done a lot for me in the past. but i'm done dealing with his bullsh*t...
[/quote]

Thats all good-
Don't come to this site bashing our member's-

Have further problems-Feel free to come see me.Or any person on staff here at Fury....

AK


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Well TL if you think I am a 15 year old with a bad attitude..... well I am not. There has to be a reason for why I have an attitude. I just don't go being nasty and mean to people. I am really a nice, caring but sensitive person. if you say something the wrong way to me you know you are going to get it. So the nice guy side of me is coming out... I am sorry for my attiude to any people. But like I stated I am a very sensitive person and take things to heart. So for this point on watch what you say to me and I will watch what I say to people ......


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Alex 22 said:


> Well TL if you think I am a 15 year old with a bad attitude..... well I am not. There has to be a reason for why I have an attitude. I just don't go being nasty and mean to people. I am really a nice, caring but sensitive person. if you say something the wrong way to me you know you are going to get it. So the nice guy side of me is coming out... I am sorry for my attiude to any people. But like I stated I am a very sensitive person and take things to heart. So for this point on watch what you say to me and I will watch what I say to people ......


I believe this Alexx but you better learn now that this is the internet and people will do whatever to get a rise outta you. As well as whatever you say on a forum is documented so make sure whatever it is you write is the truth or you have either a pad a pen or a really good memory. I am sensitive in life as well but have thicker than hell skin on here and don't take anything to heart. It's just something you will have to learn and by the way nice Oscars!


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks *******...yeah the oscars are great


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

Alex 22 said:


> cuz ur a *** kid now gtfo


your a man hore
[/quote]

dangit! i missed all the action. Yankees suck.


----------

